# Diamond Audio D5 300.4 (BRAND NEW IN BOX)



## asianinvasion21 (Sep 24, 2012)

Diamond Audio D5 300 4 Reference Series 300W 4 Channel Car Amplifier USA Made | eBay


This is my amp for sale on ebay. If anyone in the diyma community wants it I can send you my paypal and give you a discounted price to avoid ebay fees. THX for looking.


----------



## asianinvasion21 (Sep 24, 2012)

Diamond Audio D5 300 4 Reference Series 300W 4 Channel Car Amplifier USA Made | eBay repost


----------



## asianinvasion21 (Sep 24, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIAMOND-AUD...5494074?pt=Car_Amplifiers&hash=item417dec053a

Reposted new cheap buy it now price.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281285498930?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Also have this old school 80's blaupunkt for sale. Made in Japan


----------

